# Artinger Semi Hollow 7 String - Pictures! OMG Guys!



## ChrisLetchford (May 31, 2011)

Been a while since I have posted a new guitar or posted at all really. Been super busy touring a lot this year (currently in Toronto tonight), hope all you guys are doing well! This is is way different from what I normally get as far as customs go so I figured you guys would be stoked to see it! I'm really excited about this guitar. Can't wait to get it. 

Specs:
Semi Hollow Mahogany body, mahogany neck and quilted maple top.
"Cat's Eye" F hole. 
25.5 scale length
Birdseye finger board. 
Black binding with abalone inlays in the F hole. 
Custom Hipshot Baby Grand 7 string bridge. (pretty excited about
the bridge aspect, as it will be the only 7 string baby grand bridge they have ever made. so the only one on the planet!)
Hipshot 7 string tuners. 
Lundgren pickups. 
Toggle, Volume, Tone. 

This is where its currently at: 






























This is what the final product will closely resemble:


----------



## kslespaul (May 31, 2011)

looks amazingly sexy already


----------



## technomancer (May 31, 2011)

Looks amazing, love Artinger's work. Hope to own one of my own sooner or later. That's awesome that you got them to do a seven string baby grand bridge, those things are awesome 

For future reference, build threads go in Luthiery and NGD threads go in the guitar sections


----------



## s_k_mullins (May 31, 2011)

Awesome! I can't wait to see this one finished!


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jun 1, 2011)

Holy crap, a 7 string baby grand! Love the look of those, and I bet it's even gonna look better than the 6 string bridge. 

And about the guitar, it's pretty much what I would ask for in a custom, except for a piezo.


----------



## Xaios (Jun 1, 2011)

Dayum, that's gonna be pretty sweet!


----------



## Goatchrist (Jun 1, 2011)

AWESOME!
but please, don't use the blue finish...


----------



## SirMyghin (Jun 1, 2011)

Going to rock, I really want a hollow/semi hollow


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Jun 1, 2011)

fantastic!!!
what color is the finish gonna be? the blue is fantastic


----------



## eaeolian (Jun 1, 2011)

Looks good so far. I'm amazed they made the bridge for you, actually.


----------



## Hyliannightmare (Jun 1, 2011)

i'm diggin the fhole


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Jun 1, 2011)

Hyliannightmare said:


> i'm diggin the fhole



HE SAID THAT!!!


no srsly, i dig it too


----------



## shadscbr (Jun 1, 2011)

Wow, the progress pics look sweet, Congrats!! I always love seeing the cool modern art that comes from Matt's shop. 


Shad


----------



## darren (Jun 1, 2011)

eaeolian said:


> Looks good so far. I'm amazed they made the bridge for you, actually.



Brian and i have been asking for 7-string Baby Grands for a couple of years now. I'm hoping these are actually available to luthiers now!


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Jun 1, 2011)

I like to look of the sound holes


----------



## White Cluster (Jun 1, 2011)

That's gonna be sick Chris. Can't wait to see it. 

Reminds me of this Artinger at a local shop that I want..BAD!


----------



## ChrisLetchford (Jul 4, 2011)

I had Hipshot send the bridge straight to Matt. He just got it and sent this. IT DOES EXIST! YES!


----------



## technomancer (Jul 4, 2011)

ChrisLetchford said:


> I had Hipshot send the bridge straight to Matt. He just got it and sent this. IT DOES EXIST! YES!



Awesome 

My experience with Hipshot was that they were very accommodating if you talked to the right guy and were ready to order


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jul 4, 2011)

That is really awesome!


----------



## ChrisLetchford (Jul 14, 2011)

Matt just moved into a brand new shop the past week and just got back to work. Sent me these! Looking awesome. 

What I love about Matt's guitars is he always throws in extra little detailed things! 




















Abalone inlayed into black dots.


----------



## shadscbr (Jul 14, 2011)

Looking great!! Cool pics from the new shop 

Shad


----------



## technomancer (Jul 14, 2011)

That is going to be one gorgeous guitar


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jul 15, 2011)

wait wait wait wait... what's the new fingerboard wood?


----------



## seven_stringer (Jul 15, 2011)

Is the fretboard Bubinga? Whatever it is the guitar looks really nice.


----------



## ChrisLetchford (Jul 15, 2011)

scherzo1928 said:


> wait wait wait wait... what's the new fingerboard wood?



The piece that Matt got in of the bird's eye maple was the ugliest piece with pretty much zero dots on it so he asked if I wanted to switch to something else... so we decided on the quilted bubinga instead that he had as it was a really nice piece!


----------



## sk3ks1s (Jul 15, 2011)

That baby grand bridge sets off the cutaways and binding soooooooo much.
Very modern, yet very classy.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jul 15, 2011)

ChrisLetchford said:


> The piece that Matt got in of the bird's eye maple was the ugliest piece with pretty much zero dots on it so he asked if I wanted to switch to something else... so we decided on the quilted bubinga instead that he had as it was a really nice piece!


 
Thought so. That's awesome!


----------



## larry (Jul 15, 2011)

too bad it won't be ready by the 28th. state theater's a small/medium-ish place so
seeing it up close is highly likely.

but still, there's always the NGD thread....

with clip. (ahem)


----------



## ChrisLetchford (Oct 19, 2011)

almost finished!


----------



## toiletstand (Oct 19, 2011)

beautiful work.


----------



## Valennic (Oct 19, 2011)

Glad to see the storms and flooding didn't affect him too much, I was in talks with him about coming up and checking out his shop a while back, before the storms. After not hearing back from him in a good while I was half afraid his shop flooded and he had to pull out of the business for a while. Glad to see I'm wrong, and he's still putting out amazing guitars. 

That thing is amazingly gorgeous


----------



## scherzo1928 (Oct 19, 2011)

I could stare at that neck joint and cutaway all day long.


----------



## Skyblue (Oct 19, 2011)

Can't wait to see it finished, it looks absolutely stunning so far. 
Hopefully we could hear it as well when it's ready?


----------



## darren (Oct 19, 2011)




----------



## technomancer (Oct 19, 2011)




----------



## shadscbr (Oct 19, 2011)

It's always cool to see Artinger updates, looks great!

When it gets this close to completion, the wait-time anxiety levels get turned up another couple levels 

Shad


----------



## F0rte (Oct 19, 2011)

This is so sweet. Congrats Chris!


----------



## ChrisLetchford (Oct 25, 2011)

Finished! Will be in my hands by Thursday! Going to try and make a video play through with it before we leave for tour next week! So excited to get it.


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Oct 25, 2011)

Holy Santa Claus Shit...


----------



## awesomeaustin (Oct 25, 2011)

Yeah what he said^


----------



## technomancer (Oct 25, 2011)

Wow that is gorgeous


----------



## troyguitar (Oct 25, 2011)

That is the nicest 7-string I have ever seen.


----------



## tasteslikeawesome (Oct 30, 2011)

I love the guitar but I think I would have gone with maybe a different finish. Also if I could get Gibson to wind me some 7 string mini buckers....


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 30, 2011)

Man he seems to have some classic luthier photography skills 

Can't wait to see your pics


----------



## AcousticMinja (Oct 30, 2011)

Wow


----------



## demonx (Oct 30, 2011)

That thing looks great, an absolute work of art.

Congrats on a beautiful guitar!


----------



## Malkav (Oct 31, 2011)

I just had a mind boner...Dear god that looks sweet!

Congratulations on an epic guitar!


----------



## ChrisLetchford (Nov 12, 2011)

This photo does the top more justice! Been using it on the Cynic and 3 Tour! Its awesome!


----------



## technomancer (Nov 12, 2011)

I so want one of those bridges but Bill seemed way less than thrilled at the prospect of doing another one


----------



## scherzo1928 (Nov 12, 2011)

Great Scott!! Looks a million times better in that pic.

Also, you guys + Cynic + 3... must be one hell of a show.


----------



## toiletstand (Nov 12, 2011)

december 9th just got sweeter.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Nov 12, 2011)

Ladies and gentlemen: The "O" Face . That is one seriously beautiful guitar though.


----------

